# Dogs vs Cats



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2016)

This could also go into the jokes thread








Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 21, 2016)

A good one :rollhappy:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 21, 2016)

I have never seen a clearer demonstration of why I like most dogs better than I like most people, and why I like most cats better than I like most dogs.


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dogs all the way....!!

David


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2016)

Dogs +1


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2016)

Justin said:


> Dogs +1



Dogs +2


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2016)

The cat lovers here are thoroughly amused, thanks for posting.


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2016)

I love 'em both...and the bird snitches. Also horses.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2016)

More true about dogs than cats. My cats, at least. They don't look at me as a tormentor, rather as their servant...


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm an animal lover, dogs and cats both have excellent qualities!!! Jackson galaxy has super cat knowledge lol...


----------



## Clark (Feb 23, 2016)

When I was single, if a woman had cat or dog hair on her, I would not talk to her.
One of the benefits of living in a high density area, is the ability to say "next!"


----------



## Wendy (Feb 23, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> More true about dogs than cats. My cats, at least. They don't look at me as a tormentor, rather as their servant...



So true Dot. My cats think I'm their momma. :rollhappy: 

I like to look at and pet other people's dogs but right now have no desire to have one. I find dogs too needy. When we retire we'll most likely get another Jack or a Doberman. Have had both and love them.


----------

